

Ex-president of Google China to launch startup incubator - hko
http://cnreviews.com/business/companies/kaifu-lee-innovation-works_20090906.html

======
btw0
I thought he was starting a Y Combinator alike venture company in China.

Today they released some documents

<http://www.innovation-works.com/Media.asp>

I dropped my jaw when I read they will actually HIRE technicians and organize
them to teams to work on different ideas (most probably not devised by
technicians themselves).

It is not a venture company that invests in others, it is a conventional
start-up company itself. Shame on them to call it a venture company.

As a student in China with a promising idea and some code written last year, I
was looking forward to this, so disappointed right now.

